# Was ist Coolness?



## Kerandos (12. Januar 2009)

Was ist Coolness?

Ich wende mich heute mit einer vielleicht etwas kuriosen Frage an Euch und würde gerne Eure Meinungen und Ansichten hören.

Wir haben neulich im der Freundesrunde ein wenig über coole und uncoole Leute diskutiert und uns dabei gefragt, was eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen cool und uncool ist. So viele Menschen streben nach Coolness, aber wenns dann daran geht, diesen Zustand zu genau beschreiben, da tut sich eigentlich jeder schwer. Zumindest haben wir noch keine für uns stimmige Beschreibung des Zustandes "cool" gefunden.

Drum stelle ich diese Frage in die Runde, was sind Eure Ansichten zum Begriff "cool"? Wie würdet Ihr diesen Begriff beschreiben? Was ist für Euch das Wesentliche daran?

LG Kerandos


----------



## Natsumee (12. Januar 2009)

ich denke mal für jeden menschen bedeutet cool zu sein was anderes und je nach Region wo man lebt auch spielt viel die Filme und Mode ne rolle.

und ausserdem ist das falscher Forum sollte in Gott und die Welt gehen

mfg


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

"cool" ist für mich die genaue Übersetzung des englischen Wortes ... kalt oder gefühlskalt, jemand der "cool" ist ist in meinen Augen jemand, der gleichgültig ist, dem nichts wichtig ist ausser seine eigene "coolness", aber aufgrund seiner "coolness" dies nicht zeigt, da er eben garnichts zeigt.

Kurz:
cool = kalt, gefühlskalt, gleichgültig -> keine erstrebenswerte Eigenschaft im gegenteil zu "casual"
casual = lässig, locker

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

<- coolnes in PERSON 

und weil ich so kuhl bin, reporte ich dieses Thema, da es NICHTS mit WoW zu tun hat.

Du bist UNKUHL und OUT !


----------



## Maladin (12. Januar 2009)

Moderatoren sind coool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thread nach Gott & die Welt verschoben.

/wink maladin


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

Als etwas älteres Semester würde ich Coolness mit einem klaren, kühlen Verstand übersetzen. Sprich: Auch in brenzligen oder auch emotional schwierigen Situationen einen klaren Verstand behalten und dadurch die Situation meistern.

Kleines Beispiel aus meinem Berufsalltag: Ein Kunde ruft an, ist erregt, weil irgendetwas 'mal wieder' nicht funktioniert. Ich versuche dann immer freundlich zu bleiben und die Person mit einem netten Spruch wieder etwas von dem Level runter zu holen, damit man das Problem sachlich lösen kann. Das ist für mich zumindest eine Vorstufe von Coolness.

grüße und einen schönen Wochenstart
wolke


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> cool = kalt, gefühlskalt, gleichgültig -> keine erstrebenswerte Eigenschaft im gegenteil zu "casual"


Ich denke die Mehrheit versteht unter 'cool' eher:
Cool

beim Durchlesen des Artikles fiel mir besonders das Wort 'Contenance' auf. Ich finde das Synonym wirklich passend.


----------



## Malakas (12. Januar 2009)

Draussen ist´s momentan ordentlich cool ^^


----------



## Tyalra (12. Januar 2009)

sich cool fühlen hat auch viel mit selbstbewusstsein zu tun.. und jemanden cool finden mit geschmackssache
weil jeder findet was anderes cool...

manche finden rauchen ganz cool ^^
manche fühlen sich mit ihrer pornobrille cool...
der eine fühlt sich cool weil er einfach die dicksten balls auf gottes erdboden hat..

andere finde solche sachen halt eher uncool...

das kann man nicht beschreiben... man ist es einfach für den einen.. und für den anderen nicht...


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

Wie bereits geschrieben ist dies ja auch nur meine Meinung und keine Leitansage für alle, denn soetwas steht niemandem zu ;-)


----------



## Themra (12. Januar 2009)

Für ich persönlich sind Menschen cool die Oragnisieren können und auch unter Stress den Überblick behalten.
Menschen die auchmal 5 grade sein lassen und versuchen in jedem Problem auch die Moralischen Aspekte zu sehen.
Menschen die nicht Vorverurteilen sonderm jedem die gleiche Chance geben zu zeigen was in Ihnen steckt.

All dies sind Sachen bei denen ich sgaen solche Menschen sind cool.


----------



## Behem (12. Januar 2009)

Für mich gibts nur coole Riffs. Das groovt gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> [...]
> manche finden rauchen ganz cool ^^
> [...]



Ja ganz cool! Ich glaube rauchen findet man nur 'cool', wenn man zwischen 13 und 17 ist. Mir ist kein erwachsener Mensch bekannt, der Rauchen 'cool' findet. Ausser vielleicht die Freunde, die bei mir in diesen Tagen auf meiner Terasse rauchen dürfen. Ich habe selber über 10 Jahre geraucht - Bin seit 4 Jahren Nichtraucher - und war dadurch nicht einen Moment lang cooler als alle Nichtraucher.
Mal abgesehen von der ungeheuren Geldvernichtung und dauerhaften Gesundheitsgefährdung bringt Rauchen nichts...

grüße
wolke


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Januar 2009)

Letztens haben wir bei uns einen neuen in der Clique gehabt. Der wollte die Mutprobe mit der Gammelratte essen nich machen. Den fanden wir dann ziemlich uncool, den haben wir ausgelacht und der mußte dann weggehen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Letztens haben wir bei uns einen neuen in der Clique gehabt. Der wollte die Mutprobe mit der Gammelratte essen nich machen. Den fanden wir dann ziemlich uncool, den haben wir ausgelacht und der mußte dann weggehen.


OT:
1) Dein Geburtsdatum in Deinem Profil stimmt aber nicht ganz, oder?
2) Was ist bitte eine Gammelratte?
3) Oder hab ich die Ironiebrackets überlesen?


----------



## Tyalra (12. Januar 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ja ganz cool! Ich glaube rauchen findet man nur 'cool', wenn man zwischen 13 und 17 ist. Mir ist kein erwachsener Mensch bekannt, der Rauchen 'cool' findet. Ausser vielleicht die Freunde, die bei mir in diesen Tagen auf meiner Terasse rauchen dürfen. Ich habe selber über 10 Jahre geraucht - Bin seit 4 Jahren Nichtraucher - und war dadurch nicht einen Moment lang cooler als alle Nichtraucher.
> Mal abgesehen von der ungeheuren Geldvernichtung und dauerhaften Gesundheitsgefährdung bringt Rauchen nichts...
> 
> grüße
> wolke



ich sagte ja auch "manche" finden es cool... war nur beispiel....
brauchst mich ja nicht gleich zu tode flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (12. Januar 2009)

Cool ist für mich das, was ich nicht sein will, wenn ich sehe, was für Spa**en damals in meiner Klasse sich als "cool" bezeichneten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, im ernst... Es ist doch im Prinzip völlig egal, was "cool" und "uncool" ist... 
Es gibt Leute, die mag ich, und es gibt Leute, die mag ich nicht.
Es gibt Leute, die sind kindisch, und die, die es nicht sind.

Ich gebe zu, ich kann mich nicht erwehren hin und wieder auch mal instinktiv "cool" zu sagen, wenn ich was sehe- vorallem wenn ich diese furchtbar fiesen Ghetto Gangstaaaaaaars sehe, wenn ich nach Hause komme... Wenn sie sich bei diesem Wetter den Hintern abfrieren.
*Achtung, hier war eine gewisse Ironie enthalten, finde es oder lasse es*


Aber näher auf deine Frage:
Cool ist mehr ein Momentan Zustand. Das neueste ist cool, dass "beste" ist cool und das "schönste" ist cool... Wobei "beste" und "schönste" wiederrum im Auge des Betrachtes liegen, was für mich bedeutet, dass man cool nicht spezifizieren kann.
Sprüche können genauso "cool" sein, wobei es hier verschiedene Arten gibt:

- Sprüche, die so cool sind, dass sie andere verletzen (am häufigsten bisher erlebt).
- Sprüche, die so cool sind, dass man darüber lachen kann.

Es gibt auch die "coolen" Gesten und Dinge, die man tut... Hierbei gibt es wieder Unterschiede:

- Dinge die man tut/ Gesten, die so cool sind, dass es anderen psychisch wie auch physisch verletzt.
- Die die man tut/ Gesten, die so cool sind, dass man darüber lachen kann.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

Sorry, wenn Du das als 'flame' empfunden hast. Es war definitiv nicht so gemeint und ich habe durchaus gelesen, dass Du 'manche' geschrieben hast und Dich damit quasi exkludiert hast. Nur ist es leider so, dass viele Kiddies das halt wirklich 'cool' finden, was mich aufgrund meiner eigenen Geschichte immer wieder ärgert. Ich dachte auch mit 15, dass Rauchen 'cool' sei und habe angefangen um dazu zu gehören. Nicht anders erging es vielen meiner Freunde. Die gesundheitliche Beeinträchtigung nach 10 Jahren rauchen und ca. 40000 (!) Zigaretten ^= 40000mg Nikotin sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Davon abgesehen gewinne ich aber den Eindruck, dass immer weniger Jugendliche rauchen - Zu meiner Zeit waren das noch locker 60%.


----------



## Kerandos (12. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Letztens haben wir bei uns einen neuen in der Clique gehabt. Der wollte die Mutprobe mit der Gammelratte essen nich machen. Den fanden wir dann ziemlich uncool, den haben wir ausgelacht und der mußte dann weggehen.



Darf ich hier einhaken?

Warum fandet ihr ihn nicht cool?
Was ist cool daran etwas Ekeliges zu essen? Geht es um Selbstbeherrschung? 

Und noch etwas anderes?

Ist "cool sein" überhaupt etwas positives oder etwas negatives?

Ist "sich cool finden" dass selbe wie "cool sein"?

Ist "cool sein wollen" hinderlich oder förderlich für "cool sein"?

LG Kerandos


----------



## Janica-Damira (12. Januar 2009)

Die Freundinnen und Freunde meiner Tochter finden die Oma meiner Tochter, also meine Mutter, cool. Weil sie mit fast 70 Jahren immer noch locker, lässig, fröhlich, witzig, unkompliziert, verständnisvoll  und und und ist, was sie selber bei ihren Omas vermissen. Und sie meinen, wer so ne "coole" Oma hat, muss auch ne "coole" Mutter haben, was sie darin bestätigt sehen, das ich, ihrer Meinung nach, auch locker, lässig etc bin und auch noch WoW spiele.

^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Tyalra (12. Januar 2009)

nene ist schon ok.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte ich früher(mit 16) auch das rauchen cool sei.. heute weiß ich.. ich bin cool genug.. ich brauch nicht rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Januar 2009)

cool heisst für mich jetzt eher das die person "kühl" oder auch passiv ist.
z.B. du sagst der person das irgendwas schreckliches passiert ist und er zeigt keine reaktion...oder höchstens ein schulterzucken...so waren zumindest unsere "coolen" typen in der schule.

da bin ich lieber uncool :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Da ich für mich selbst gesehen aus einem anderen Gesellschaftskreis komme (Ich komme mehr mit Intellektuellen oder Frauen klar)
sehe ich "Cool" als Bezeichnung für Menschen mehr als Beleidigung, als das was es Momentan ist, das krampfhafte aufbauschen nichtiger Kleinigkeiten (Extrem "Coole" kleidung tragen, "cool" sprechen etc.) um auf jeden Fall maximale Aufmerksamkeit zu erheucheln und "als etwas, als jemand" zu gelten was auch beinhaltet andere, die sich nicht dem "Trend" unterwerfen fertig zu machen um zu zeigen das sie sie einzig wahren sind um wiederrum Bewunderung zu erheucheln. Jemand der sich cool kleidet minimiert sich selbst, sein eigenes Wesen, seinen Charakter, rein auf Äußerlichkeiten, die sowieso nach einer Woche wieder "out" sind, zum Beispiel...
Wenn mich jemand als "cool" bezeichnen würde, würde ich mir eher sorgen darüber machen ob ich mich selbst nicht verliere, ob ich mich zu sehr auf Nichtigkeiten konzentriert und das Gesamte vernachlässigt habe...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ich für mich selbst gesehen aus einem anderen Gesellschaftskreis komme (Ich komme mehr mit Intellektuellen oder Frauen klar)
> [...]



Ui, wenn das mal nicht als Beleidigung der Community zu verstehen ist. Wenn Du meinst Du kommst/ bewegst Dich in einem anderen Gesellschaftskreis [als der Rest der Community] und dann Frauen und Intellektuelle anführst, scheinst Du ein recht einseitiges Bild der Forennutzer zu haben. Ich denke eher, und meine Erfahrung scheint mir hier recht zu geben, dass das Forum hier einen ziemlich guten Mix unserer Gesellschaft darstellt. Klar, junge Männer sind hier in der Überzahl. Ich habe jedoch auch schon Forenbeiträge von gestandenen Frauen gelesen und der eine oder andere Intellektuelle treibt sich hier auch rum. Du solltest Dir, bevor Du so etwas schreibst erst einmal einen Überblick beschaffen, denn das machen Intellektuelle in der Regel, bevor sie Schnellschüsse abgeben.

grüße
wolke


----------



## Kanalleiche (12. Januar 2009)

Ich definiere "cool" für mich persönlich anders, als es in der jetzigen Jugend vll angesehen wird. Coolness hat weniger mit Trends zu tun sondern mit der Art. Wenn du trotz vieler Anforderungen mit der Situation umgehen kannst, kann man von einer coolen bzw gelassenen Art sprechen. Diese "Coolness" braucht man auch ab und an, sonst zerbricht man an sich selber irgendwann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Das war kein Schnellschuss und auch nicht ausschließlich auf das Forum bezogen und schon gar keine Beleidigung sondern, dass ich generell eher mit diesen Leuten klarkomme als mit anderen... dahingegen habe ich aber auch nicht gesagt das ich mit anderen absolut nicht klarkomme, ich sagte eben nur das ich mit Frauen oder Intellektuellen Menschen besser klarkomme, weil sie mit mir eher auf einer Wellenlänge funken und so auch leichter mit mir in Gespräche kommen. Ich habe es nur als Zusatzinformation angeführt um vielleicht anderen klar zu machen, warum ich gerade so denke um ihnen eher einen Einblick in die Argumentation zu geben aber auch um mich von diesen "Coolen" ausdrücklich zu distanzieren, dabei wollte ich in keinster Weise anregen, dass das Forum nur aus den von mir beschriebenen Gestalten besteht... ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Kontinuum (12. Januar 2009)

Meiner Ansicht nach steht "Coolness" für die meisten jungen Leute eigentlich eher für etwas, das nicht wirklich positiv betrachtet werden sollte. "Cool sein" steht eigentlich stellvertretend für - wie schon von einigen beschrieben - dafür, dass man sich dicht macht, nichts an sich ranlässt. Da man vor allem als Mann in unserer Gesellschaft nach Möglichkeit immer Stärke und Selbstbewusstsein zeigen muss, ist das eine gute Strategie um zu vebergen, wie sensibel man in Wirklichkeit ist. Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel denke ich, dass so ziemlich jeder Mensch (Ja, auch wir Männer!) seine melancholischen und gefühlsstarken Momente hat. Ich persönlich halte das für eigentlich eine schlechte Entwicklung d. heutigen Gesellschaft.
An mir selber fällt es auch manchmal auf, eben, dass man - egal wer man ist - nicht vollständig immun gegen diese "Konventionen" sein kann;
Beispielsweise wenn man es nicht mal hinkriegt seiner Freundin Gefühle zu zeigen und sich zu öffnen.
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist z.B dass die Jugendlichen immer früher Sex haben "müssen" um cool/reif zu wirken. Natürlich handelt es sich dabei um unbewusste Zwänge, allerdings sind fast alle davon betroffen.
Ich selber kann mir vorstellen, dass sich viele Jugendliche meinen Text beispielsweise durchlesen werden und vollkommen dagegen verschließen, weil genau das, ehrliche Erkenntnis, "uncool" ist.

Wie man sich vielleicht vorstellen kann, gibt es da natürlich auch Unterschiede bei den Persönlichkeiten inwiefern und wie stark man von diesen gesellschaftlichen Zwängen betroffen ist.
Im Nachhein kann ich nur sagen, dass Ich lieber gewartet hätte mit Alkohol, Drogen, Sex und Beziehungen.

Ich weiß, dass es sich nur schwer umsetzen lässt, aber ich kann nur folgenden Tipp für die Jüngeren geben; Versucht einfach Euch nicht zu großen Druck dabei machen zu lassen, "erwachsen zu werden". Natürlich lässt sich allgemein nichts dagegen sagen auch schon in jungem Alter mit Beziehungen usw. anzufangen, allerdings sollte man das nur tun, wenn man von sich selber denkt, dass man schon so weit ist und auch gelassen Spaß daran empfinden kann.

PS: Wird buffed jetzt auch noch zum Portal für Psychologie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das war kein Schnellschuss und auch nicht ausschließlich auf das Forum bezogen und schon gar keine Beleidigung sondern, dass ich generell eher mit diesen Leuten klarkomme als mit anderen... dahingegen habe ich aber auch nicht gesagt das ich mit anderen absolut nicht klarkomme, ich sagte eben nur das ich mit Frauen oder Intellektuellen Menschen besser klarkomme, weil sie mit mir eher auf einer Wellenlänge funken und so auch leichter mit mir in Gespräche kommen. Ich habe es nur als Zusatzinformation angeführt um vielleicht anderen klar zu machen, warum ich gerade so denke um ihnen eher einen Einblick in die Argumentation zu geben aber auch um mich von diesen "Coolen" ausdrücklich zu distanzieren, dabei wollte ich in keinster Weise anregen, dass das Forum nur aus den von mir beschriebenen Gestalten besteht... ganz sicher nicht.



Ich kann dir da echt nur zustimmen. Allerdings ist es ja rein psychologisch gesehen so, dass genau die Leute, die nach Außen hin immer versuchen möglichst "cool" zu wirken und das auch oftmals verdeutlichen, eigentlich im Inneren eher zurückgezogen sind, bis vllt. sogar verklemmt.

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür;
Jmd. der andauernd und immer betont, dass er nicht Nachtragend sei und das extrem häufig zum Ausdruck bringt, wird mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar eher Nachtragend sein. So funktionieren wir Menschen nunmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Januar 2009)

Cool ist wer nicht versucht auf cool zu machen.


----------



## Kontinuum (12. Januar 2009)

Ein gewisser Laus-b(eins)ubb hier im Forum ist auch sehr "cool"...
Ich mein in einem der wenigen Threads in dem wirklich ernst diskutiert wird, brauch er nicht auch noch rumzuspammen oder? Egal, lassen wir das... So etwas ist echt so derbe unpassend und unnötig. -.-"


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

Sehr OT mittlerweile.



Kontinuum schrieb:


> [...] Da man vor allem als Mann in unserer Gesellschaft nach Möglichkeit immer Stärke und Selbstbewusstsein zeigen muss, ist das eine gute Strategie um zu vebergen, wie sensibel man in Wirklichkeit ist. Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel denke ich, dass so ziemlich jeder Mensch (Ja, auch wir Männer!) seine melancholischen und gefühlsstarken Momente hat. Ich persönlich halte das für eigentlich eine schlechte Entwicklung d. heutigen Gesellschaft.


Das ist kompletter Nonsense. Gerade die Geschichte und die aktuelle Entwicklung der sexuellen Identität zeigt, dass Männer immer mehr als früher über Gefühle reden können und auch dürfen. Natürlich ist es für die persönliche Entwicklung in der *Pubertät* wichtig, dass man sich mit anderen misst um seine Grenzen zu erfahren. Dazu gehört auch stärker/begehrter oder einfach besser zu sein als jemand anderes. Wie willst Du es sonst erklären, dass das Elterngeld von so vielen Männern in Anspruch genommen wird? Vor 40/50 Jahren waren Männer, die als Hausmann tätig waren noch komplett von der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen. Mittlerweile wird das schon recht gut akzeptiert und teilweise sogar mit großem Respekt durch andere Männer gezollt.




Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist z.B dass die Jugendlichen immer früher Sex haben "müssen" um cool/reif zu wirken. Natürlich handelt es sich dabei um unbewusste Zwänge, allerdings sind fast alle davon betroffen.
> Ich selber kann mir vorstellen, dass sich viele Jugendliche meinen Text beispielsweise durchlesen werden und vollkommen dagegen verschließen, weil genau das, ehrliche Erkenntnis, "uncool" ist.


Ob die Entwicklung nun gut oder schlecht ist, will ich gar nicht beurteilen. Jugendliche wollten schon immer früh Sex haben. Die heutige Situation ist jedoch viel besser, da Eltern ihre Kinder schon früh aufklären und somit ungewollten Schwangerschaften und Nierenbeckenentzündungen (-Abends im Park-) vorbeugen. Willkommen in der Postzeit der sexuellen Revolution



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es sich nur schwer umsetzen lässt, aber ich kann nur folgenden Tipp für die Jüngeren geben; Versucht einfach Euch nicht zu großen Druck dabei machen zu lassen, "erwachsen zu werden". Natürlich lässt sich allgemein nichts dagegen sagen auch schon in jungem Alter mit Beziehungen usw. anzufangen, allerdings sollte man das nur tun, wenn man von sich selber denkt, dass man schon so weit ist und auch gelassen Spaß daran empfinden kann.


... History repeats itself... -> Das kenn ich doch irgendwoher.. Achja: Father and Son




Kontinuum schrieb:


> PS: Wird buffed jetzt auch noch zum Portal für Psychologie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicherlich nicht. Dafür gibt es hier noch nicht einmal genug Laienwissen. Ich selbst habe drei Jahre in einer psychologischen Ambulanz gearbeitet, habe 6 Jahre mit einer Psychologin zusammengelebt und würde mir nicht zutrauen hier wirklich tiefgründige Aussagen zu machen.

grüße
wolke


----------



## claet (12. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Cool ist wer nicht versucht auf cool zu machen.



dickes sign!

**

außerdem: cool ist doch ne reine definitionssache. für mich  hat das wort cool keine weitere bedeutung wie gut, stark, toll .. wenn ich damit einen gegenstand, eine situation oder ähnliches beschreibe.

allerdings: "der ist aber besonders cool" wäre von mir ausgesprochen definitiv eine beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (12. Januar 2009)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Wir haben neulich im der Freundesrunde ein wenig über coole und uncoole Leute diskutiert und uns dabei gefragt, was eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen cool und uncool ist.



Klingt nach langhaariger Fenchelteerunde in der Studentenbutze. Jeder auf seinem eigenen Kissen und so...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2009)

Coolness bzw. uncool definiere ich für mich einfach durch das Verhalten der Leute.
Aktionen, Reaktionen und Verhaltensmuster sind für mich dahingehend alles sagent. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

doppelt...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

Nachtrag: Hab da noch was interessantes von Aristoteles gefunden:


> Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft
> unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von
> morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich
> und entsetzlich anzusehen.


----------



## claet (12. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Klingt nach langhaariger Fenchelteerunde in der Studentenbutze. Jeder auf seinem eigenen Kissen und so...




klingt für mich nach einer runde von jungen leuten, die noch über dinge diskutieren können und denen eben nicht alles scheiß egal ist außer "cool" sein, mtv und paris hilton. 
klingt danach, ob es vllt doch irgendwann jemanden geben wird, der für meine rente aufkommen kann.

tze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> klingt für mich nach einer runde von jungen leuten, die noch über dinge diskutieren können und denen eben nicht alles scheiß egal ist außer "cool" sein, mtv und paris hilton.
> klingt danach, ob es vllt doch irgendwann jemanden geben wird, der für meine rente aufkommen kann.
> 
> tze
> ...



MTV und Paris Hilton sind nicht cool.
Die HipHop Szene ist nicht cool. Keine Szene ist cool.
Das hat damit einfach nichts zu tun und solange man keine Ahnung vom Grundgerüst der besprochenem Materie hat, macht es auch keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren, weswegen das im Forum hier keinen Sinn macht da es jeder nur für sich definiert und mehr auch dazu nicht sagen kann, es fehlt der gemeinsame Wissensstand auf dem man aufbauen kann, das fehlt aber btw nichtnur hier in einem solchem Forum.


----------



## Harloww (12. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> klingt für mich nach einer runde von jungen leuten, die noch über dinge diskutieren können



Gut, nichts gegen einzuwenden.. aber über "cool und uncool" diskutieren? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da sind sie ja mittem im Leben. Super Diskussionsgrundlage. Ich hasse solche Gespräche. Stumpfes hin- und herlabern über irgendwelche belanglosen Themen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Januar 2009)

Cool ist, in einem Thread '/close!!1' schreien zu können und ihn dann auch wirklich zu schließen. *g*

Oder anders: Es sind die Handlungen, welche einen Cool machen - oder auch als uncool erscheinen lassen. Ein Wesen oder eine Sache an sich kann nur schwer als cool gelten.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Gut, nichts gegen einzuwenden.. aber über "cool und uncool" diskutieren? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da sind sie ja mittem im Leben. Super Diskussionsgrundlage. Ich hasse solche Gespräche. Stumpfes hin- und herlabern über irgendwelche belanglosen Themen.



Bisschen kiffen? (:


----------



## Kontinuum (12. Januar 2009)

@wolkentänzer:
Ich kann dir in den meisten Punkten schon recht geben, allerdings trifft der vergleich mit dem lied von cat stevens nicht wirklich zu, da ich "gerade mal" 17 jahre "alt" bin *gg* Ich hab auch eher versucht mir die Sache mit der coolness mehr mit Logik als mit Psychologie zu erklären. Außerdem, wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jeder nur dann Aussagen treffen darf, wenn er vorher erstmal 3 jahre studiert hat. Sozusagen als Grund-Vorraussetzung. Ich denke, dass Austausch von Ideenansätzen usw. eher was positives ist. Ich hoffe du pauschalisierst in der Hinsicht hoffentlich nicht, sonst müsste jeder erstmal Jura und Politik studieren bevor er fähig ist an einer Bundestags- oder Landestagswahl teilzunehmen..


----------



## claet (12. Januar 2009)

also ich fand das thema "coolness" auch etwas seltsam - aber ich finds lobenswert wenn man in nem freundeskreis diskutieren kann
und imho bringt jegliche diskussion einen charakter ein stück weiter. erfahrungsaustausch und ideenaustausch ist immer produktiv

und deathstyle - du hast ja mal _gar nix_ verstanden xD


----------



## Harloww (12. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> und imho bringt jegliche diskussion einen charakter ein stück weiter.


Hast du Lust dich mit mir über Gartenschläuche und Schweineschmalz zu unterhalten?


----------



## Kontinuum (12. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hast du Lust dich mit mir über Gartenschläuche und Schweineschmalz zu unterhalten?



Es besteht Interesse, also halt dich raus oder beteilige dich... Boykottierung einer Diskussion hat noch niemandem geholfen.
Wenn du nicht zwischen dem momentanen Thema und Unterhaltungen über "Gartenschläuche und Schweineschmalz" differenzieren kannst, ist dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Kerandos (12. Januar 2009)

Erst mal Danke für die vielen überwiegend konstruktiven Beträge! Es ist interessant, wie sich die Meinungen teilweise sehr ähneln.

Ich möchte Euch auch nicht das vorenthalten, was wir bei unseren Diskussionen herausgekommen ist, ich wollte es allerdings nicht gleich bringen, um dem Thread sich erst einmal entwickeln zu lassen. Da auch ein wenig über unsere Runde gemutmaßt wurde... jung sind wir nur mehr im Herzen, lange Haare haben bei uns nur die Frauen und wir sitzen nicht auf Kissen am Boden, das halten unsere altersgramen^^ Rücken schon lange nicht mehr aus. :-) Und Fencheltee ist grauslich.

Begonnen hat unsere Diskussion beim Begriff der Pseudocoolness. Das ist das, was man recht häufig sieht. Da ist zwar keine innere Coolness da und man merkt das irgendwas fehlt, aber anstatt das Fehlende zu suchen und zu bearbeiten wird das Manko mit gespielter äußerer Coolness vertuscht. Dass daran irgendwas faul ist, merken eigentlich die meisten Menschen, drum ist das gespielte Cooltum bei vielen ziemlich verpönt - wie wir finden zurecht.

Wir finden Coolness hat viel mit Gelassenheit zu tun, aber es ist nicht das selbe. Nur Gelassenheit alleine macht noch keine Coolness. Es gehört noch eine Komponente dazu.

Coolness kommt von Innen. Wir finden nicht, dass man cool wird, wenn man coole Sachen macht, sondern man macht coole Sachen, wenn man cool ist. Wenn der Umkehrschluss auch oft in der Psychologie funktioniert, hier definitiv nicht. :-) Ist im Inneren keine Coolness, dann kann man tun was man will, anziehen was man will und jedes beliebige Verhalten imitieren, man wird nach außen nicht cool wirken - sondern nur pseudocool.

Coolness hat auch nichts damit zu tun, emotionslos oder kalt zu sein. Ganz im Gegenteil finden wir das gesunde Ausleben von Emotionen extrem cool. Coolness hat viel damit zu tun, zu sich selber zu stehen, zu seinen Emotionen, Wünschen und Standpunkten. Wenn man gerade wütend ist, finden wir es nicht cool, das zu überspielen und den Gefaßten zu spielen. Wenn man eine Mutprobe abstoßend findet und etwas ekeliges nicht essen will^^ und dazu steht finden wir das extrem cool, auch wenn man ausgelacht und verstoßen wird (dann gerade besonders)

"Cool sein zu wollen" sehen wir als das größte Hindernis um cool zu sein, weil es in die Richtung geht dass man was vorspielt was nicht da ist und das widerspricht dem dass Coole einfach dazu stehen was sie sind. Ich bin überzeugt, wenn ein Pseudocooler aufhören würde, "cool sein zu wollen" und einfach nur so ist wie er ist und sich überhaupt nix mehr um cool oder nicht cool schert, er (oder sie) würde in kürzester Zeit das Ziel, "cool zu sein" erreichen. 

Stay cool!^^
LG Kerandos


----------



## Kontinuum (12. Januar 2009)

Der Dalai Lama ist somit offiziell Cool.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Und natürlich Helmut Schmidt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (12. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich bedeutet cool sein locker zu sein also wenn jemand kommt und will rumpöpeln einfach ganz kalt ist nicht irgentwie mit der wimper zuckt und ihm die meinung sagt. Das ist für mich cool jemand der sich nicht aus der fassung bringen lässt.


----------



## Harloww (12. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht zwischen dem momentanen Thema und Unterhaltungen über "Gartenschläuche und Schweineschmalz" differenzieren kannst, ist dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


Post nicht verstanden!


----------



## d2wap (12. Januar 2009)

Cool ist, solche Threads wie diesen NICHT zu eröffnen

Cool ist, den Sinn des Lebens und die Funktion des Menschen im Universum mit Stepehen Hawking zu diskutieren.

Cool ist, die Bildzeitung für 5 Euro am Kiosk zu kaufen und das Wechselgeld einer Kinderhilfsorganisation zu spenden.


----------



## Banload (12. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> "cool" ist für mich die genaue Übersetzung des englischen Wortes ... kalt oder gefühlskalt, jemand der "cool" ist ist in meinen Augen jemand, der gleichgültig ist, dem nichts wichtig ist ausser seine eigene "coolness", aber aufgrund seiner "coolness" dies nicht zeigt, da er eben garnichts zeigt.
> 
> Kurz:
> cool = kalt, gefühlskalt, gleichgültig -> keine erstrebenswerte Eigenschaft im gegenteil zu "casual"
> ...



Mach nicht einen auf Anti-Mainstream k? Es stresst


----------



## Tyalra (12. Januar 2009)

vielleicht sind wir ja cool... und wissen es garnicht... hmmmm...

aber wer auf jeden fall cool ist.. ist Hans.. den hans macht rechtschreibflames !!!!


----------



## claet (12. Januar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> aber wer auf jeden fall cool ist.. ist Hans.. denn hans macht rechtschreibflames !!!!



sag bitte, dass das absicht war O_o


----------



## Tyalra (12. Januar 2009)

>.< sry


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Was ist Coolness?


Du bist cool, wenn andere zu dir aufblicken, weil du dich so verhältst wie du bist. Wenn andere zu dir aufblicken wiel du dich verstellst, bist du nicht wirklich cool :/


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du bist cool, wenn andere zu dir aufblicken, weil du dich so verhältst wie du bist. Wenn andere zu dir aufblicken wiel du dich verstellst, bist du nicht wirklich cool :/



ich wusste doch warum ich kuhl bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

Ey Leute. Das ihr hier um ein so emotionales Thema einlässt find ich extrem *cool*.(keine Ironie)

Ich bin so froh das es auf der Welt noch Leute gibt, die es nicht cool finden, wenn jemand was ekliges tun muss.
Die es nicht cool finden, wenn man jemand verprügelt, nur weil er hässlich ist und ne Spange trägt.
Die es nicht cool finden, andere zu unterdrücken, nur damit man selber als der King dasteht.

Mich berührt dieser Thread sehr emotional und ich würde dieser Thread sogar nach oben (zu den wichtigen) verschieben, da hier sogut Aufgeklärt wird,was wirklich cool ist und so somit auch "reifer" wird.

ich selber bin  16 Jahre alt und gehe zur Schule. Der Gruppenzwang ist so extrem hoch, dass jeder der nicht zu Gruppe gehört, die Arschkarte gezogen hat.--Wie ich sie gezogen hab.
Ich hab mich gegen sie entschieden, weil ich mich nicht zu dummen/idiotischen sachen zwingen will, oder andere Leute fertigmachen will.
Ich versuche als Vorbild zu fungieren und schaue vor einer Entscheidung so oft wie möglich in mein Herz und auf meinen Verstand.
Ich versuche offen über jedes Thema zu reden und anderen zu helfen. Doch bin ich- vorallem in der Schule- extrem verklemmt, weil ich dort soo schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hab, das ich einfach nicht fähig bin, ihnen zu helfen.

Der richtig Coole ist der, der sich selbst dem anderen unterwerfen kann um sie höher zu stellen als sich selbst. Ich bin Christ und gehe, seit ich denken kann zur Kirche, mit grosser Leidenschaft. Ich helfe dort in der Kioskgruppe, welche von meinem grossen Bruder geleitet wird. Und ich kann euch sagen, diese Kirche ist mehr als nur "cool", Da sie vorallem auf Jugendliche zielt. 
Leider mag uns irgendwer auf der Welt nicht gönnen, dass wir soviele Jugendliche zu Christen bekehren und verbreitet Lügen über uns, das wir eine Sekte währen, in einer der grössten Zeitungen in Kanton Zürich (ja, bin Schweizer).

Warum ich so mir so sicher bin das es keine ist? ich gehe wöchendlich dahin! Kommt selber vorbei und überzeugt euch selbst!
Wer mehr von der Kirche wissen will soll mir ne Pm schreiben, da ich die Website nicht hier reinschreiben will(es sei denn ihr wollte die Webside hier gepostet sehen).

Danke fürs Durchlesen.
(jezz hab ich mich geoutet,hoffentlich werd ich ned zugeflamed, wie in der Schule)


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

Achja, im übrigen, ist cool so ziehmlich das schlechteste Wort um einen Charakter zu beschreiben, weil davon jeder eine andere vorstellung hat.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du bist cool, wenn andere zu dir aufblicken, weil du dich so verhältst wie du bist. Wenn andere zu dir aufblicken wiel du dich verstellst, bist du nicht wirklich cool :/






Lisutari schrieb:


> Achja, im übrigen, ist cool so ziehmlich das schlechteste Wort um einen Charakter zu beschreiben, weil davon jeder eine andere vorstellung hat.



was jetzt ?

nunja, das wort cool ansich, spricht doch eh niemand mehr aus, heute heißt doch alles
- geil
- ultrageil
- megageil 
- hammergeil


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was jetzt ?


Das wiederspricht sich nicht. Ich sage, jeder hält etwas anderes für cool, und ich sage was ich cool finde. Wo ist das problem?


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

Wiedersprechen nicht direkt.
Aber wenn jetzt jemand zu mir sagt hey du bist cool, dann kann ich es ja auch als Beleidung sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


laut:


> Achja, im übrigen, ist cool so ziehmlich das schlechteste Wort um einen Charakter zu beschreiben, weil davon jeder eine andere vorstellung hat.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

Was ich schon immer mal sagen wollte, aber nie wirklich zum Topic gepasst hat:

Ich find Hello Kitty cool! Auch wenn ich dadurch uncool werde *g*

grüße
wolke


----------



## Biggus (12. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> <- coolnes in PERSON
> 
> und weil ich so kuhl bin, reporte ich dieses Thema, da es NICHTS mit WoW zu tun hat.
> 
> Du bist UNKUHL und OUT !



haha @ signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wiedersprechen nicht direkt.
> Aber wenn jetzt jemand zu mir sagt hey du bist cool, dann kann ich es ja auch als Beleidung sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab ne tolel Idee; Mach doch einfach was du willst


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> haha @ signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kuhl ne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab ne tolel Idee; Mach doch einfach was du willst



ich werde es wohl nie erfahren ...


----------



## Kontinuum (12. Januar 2009)

@Kerandos:
Ich kann das auch nur unterschreiben; Ich hab schon einiges mitterlebt was solche Fälle angeht von Leuten, die andere erniedrigen und Dinge bringen wie Exkremente essen lassen (War schön mit der Handykamera aufgenommen) usw. Nur dass ich nicht das Opfer war sondern mit den "Tätern" befreundet *war*. Was ich allerdings noch schlimmer finde als die Tatsache dass sie so etwas machen, ist, dass sie damit rumprahlen und sogar noch Anerkennung von anderen dafür erlangen (teilw. sogar von den Mädchen!)... Ich kann über sowas einfach nicht lachen, auch wenn ich selber nie ernsthaft von so etwas betroffen war und wende mich von solchen Leuten ab. Wenn ich dann merke, dass leute aus meinem Freundeskreis sowas tolerieren, macht mich das echt traurig; Vor allem die Vermutung auch später noch mit solchen Leuten zutun haben zu müssen -.-". Ich finde die Symphatisanten eines Verbrechers machen sich moralisch gesehen mit schuldig. -> Stichwort Zivilcourage.

Die Leute von denen ich spreche sind ebenfalls so welche die dauerhaft auf cool tun und sich als die mit den dicksten Eiern profilieren. Dass da meinerseits ne große Abneigung gegen dieses "coole" Auftreten zu entstanden ist, lässt sich wohl recht einfach nachvollziehen.


----------



## Anduris (12. Januar 2009)

Als cool bezeichne ich Sachen, die einfach besser sind wie die anderen, etwas haben was andere Dinge nicht haben. Coole Menschen sind z.B. gutaussehender wie andere 'normale' Menschen... cool ist eigentlich alles was gute Eigenschaften hat. (gute Eigenschaften sind für jede Person anders)
Naja wie schon gesagt, für jede Person bedeutet 'cool' etwas anderes!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich selber bin  16 Jahre alt und gehe zur Schule. Der Gruppenzwang ist so extrem hoch, dass jeder der nicht zu Gruppe gehört, die Arschkarte gezogen hat.--Wie ich sie gezogen hab.
> Ich hab mich gegen sie entschieden, weil ich mich nicht zu dummen/idiotischen sachen zwingen will, oder andere Leute fertigmachen will.
> Ich versuche als Vorbild zu fungieren und schaue vor einer Entscheidung so oft wie möglich in mein Herz und auf meinen Verstand.
> Ich versuche offen über jedes Thema zu reden und anderen zu helfen. Doch bin ich- vorallem in der Schule- extrem verklemmt, weil ich dort soo schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hab, das ich einfach nicht fähig bin, ihnen zu helfen.



Hmm... Ich hab eine vage Vorstellung von dem was Du meinst. Ich habe in meiner Jugend ähnliche Aussenseitererfahrungen machen dürfen. 
Als kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass sich das Leben nach der Schule doch stark ändert. 
Die Karten werden neu gemischt und im Berufsalltag wirst Du eher dadurch bewertet, wie zuverlässig und kollegial Du bist. 

grüße
wolke

BTW: Jesus war (ist) cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Januar 2009)

Cool ist, wenn man Daten von anderen Spieler nicht ausnutzt

Der Gläserne Spieler


----------



## Badfreak (14. Januar 2009)

Stellt Euch folgende Situation vor:

Ihr seid ein 100kg schwerer Muskelbepackter Kampfsportler und bekommt völlig unverschuldet auf einmal Ärger.

Lösungsansatz:
a) Ihr schlagt zu und beendet den Konflikt bevor der gegenüber Euch angreifen kann
b) Obwohl Ihr wisst das Ihr der sichere Sieger sein würdet, zieht Ihr Euch zurück
c) Ihr beachtet den Agressor nicht weiter und schnappt Eure beiden Bräute und geht einfach weiter

Wer ist cool?
Ich bin mir sicher das jeder der 3 Lösungsansätze von so manchem als cool bezeichnet würde.
Damit will ich nur sagen das "Coolness" eine reine Definitionssache ist und im Auge des Betrachters liegt.

Meine Lösung würde so aussehen.

Ich ziehe mich zurück, schnapp mir seine beiden Bräute und beachte die dann später nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (14. Januar 2009)

Ist doch ganz einfach:

Ich schlag zu

dann

such ich das weite ind dem ich langsam fortgehe

und 

nehme die Bräute mit


So muss man sich nicht für eine Sache entscheiden

Edit: Nur ist das ne Art übersteigertes Revierverhalten. Hat nichts mit coolness zu tun.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Stellt Euch folgende Situation vor:
> ...



Also wenn das für dich cool ist, bzw du solche Situationen als cool siehst, ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Kontinuum (14. Januar 2009)

@Badfreak: Lustig was du für Vorstellungen hast... Als 100kg schwerer, muskelbepackter Kampfsportler hat man also standardmäßig immer 2+ heiße bräute dabei?


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> @Badfreak: Lustig was du für Vorstellungen hast... Als 100kg schwerer, muskelbepackter Kampfsportler hat man also standardmäßig immer 2+ heiße bräute dabei?



10 Frauen - 9 Sagen zu 99% - ne solche Typen will ich nicht.


----------



## Badfreak (14. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt wiedermal nicht aufgepasst!
Ich lass es nun, Ihr seit einfach nicht in der Lage ein Posting so zu lesen wie es gemeint war.
Dichtet immer einen Scheiß da rein und versucht einen die Worte im Munde umzudrehen.
Geht wieder in den Signaturenbewerterthread zurück oder postet lustige Bildchen, entweder schreibt man hier Scheiße rein und ruckizucki ist der Thread zugespammt mit weiterem Müll oder man ...ach scheiße ... ihr habt gewonnen. acc wird stillgelegt


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Ihr habt wiedermal nicht aufgepasst!



in deinem ganzen Post war kein einziges Smiley oder irgendwo Ironie zu lesen.
Sorry, wenn anders verstanden werden möchtest, dann solltest du es RICHTIG hinschreiben, so wie du es möchtest.
Aber nicht wenn du alles ohne irgendwelche anzeichen schreibst.
Verurteile nicht uns, sondern schau das du in der Lage bist, dein geschriebenes so zu vermitteln, dass wir wissen was du meinst.


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

Hier mal was neues: Auch ein Kleidugnsstück kann cool sein, wie erkennt man das?


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> und deathstyle - du hast ja mal _gar nix_ verstanden xD


Lesen bildet, dich trifft das aber scheinbar rückwirkend. oO



Lisutari schrieb:


> Hier mal was neues: Auch ein Kleidugnsstück kann cool sein, wie erkennt man das?


Das liegt im Auge des betrachters, während andere ihre Ed Hardy Shirts cool finden finde ich sie peinlich -vor 3 Jahren fand ich die auch noch cool - aber mitlerweile trägts ja jeder Discopumper.


----------



## Abrox (14. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hier mal was neues: Auch ein Kleidugnsstück kann cool sein, wie erkennt man das?



Nunja das hat mehrere Aspekte warum Klamotten cool sein können.

1. Nicht jeder denkt gleich.  Der eine mag keine Polo Hemden, der andere findet diese cool.
Ich zum Beispiel mag einfarbige, die mehrfarbigen sind mir irgendwie zu hässlich.
Bei jedem kann das ganz verschiedlich sein.

2. Die Marke. Das beginnt heutzutage schon im Kindergarten. NoName-Label ist uncool. Da muss schon was draufstehen was Rang und Namen hat. Ganz nebenbei ist das ein häufiger Grund für Mobbing.

3. Die Einstellung. Jemand der kein Hip-Hop ausstehen kann kleidet sich normalerweise nicht mit Klamotten. Weil das uncool für die Szene ist.
Ich mag zum Beispiel den ganzen Hip-Hop/R n' B Music Block nicht. Alles was dazugehört. Trage aber eine G-Unit Pulloverjacke. Weil sie schön warm hält unter der normalen Jacke und im Frühling als normale Jacke ausreicht.

4. Es gibt sicherlich noch andere Gründe die bestimmt noch andere nennen werden.

Ganz davon ab, Klamotten können nicht cool sein. Winterkleidung würde ja ihren Sinn verlieren. Casual passt eigentlich besser.


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

Eig wollte ich mti der Frage nur zeigen, das coolnes imemr im Auge des betrachters liegt...


----------



## German Psycho (14. Januar 2009)

my two cents:

mit cool im ursprünglichen sinne wurden zu meiner zeit (mein gott bin ich alt) jemand bezeichnet, der sich nicht so schnell aus der ruhe bringen liess. die ihren stil durchgezogen haben und nicht auf provokationen von anderen angesprungen sind. 

im gegensatz zu heissblütigen typen. 

irgendwann wurde der begriff dann für alles verwendet. aber: sprache lebt. :-)


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hier mal was neues: Auch ein Kleidugnsstück kann cool sein, wie erkennt man das?



Geb ich dir recht, jedoch gebrauch ich das Wort selbst bei solchen sachen nicht.
Ich würde nicht sagen wenn mir etwas gefällt, hey das sieht aber cool aus.
Ich wäre dann eher der altmodische Typ und würde sagen: Hey das sieht aber gut aus. Oder dergleichen.


----------



## Anduris (14. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht, jedoch gebrauch ich das Wort selbst bei solchen sachen nicht.
> Ich würde nicht sagen wenn mir etwas gefällt, hey das sieht aber cool aus.
> Ich wäre dann eher der altmodische Typ und würde sagen: Hey das sieht aber gut aus. Oder dergleichen.


Jo, sag ich auch... denke mal eher, dass das die richtig kleinen Kinder sagen.^^ kenne keinen etwas älteren der zu Dingen saggt, hey das sieht aber cool aus.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ich sagte eben nur das ich mit Frauen oder Intellektuellen Menschen besser klarkomme, weil sie mit mir eher auf einer Wellenlänge funken und so auch leichter mit mir in Gespräche kommen.


Frauen ODER Intellektuelle? Wenn ich jetzt ne Emanze wär könnte ich das als Affront begreifen... Allein dein Post in diesem Forum mit dem erklärenden Beisatz, der aussagen soll "Ich geb mich eigentlich nicht mit Leuten wie Euch ab, sondern eher mit Intellektuellen oder Frauen." Ich kann da wirklich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, ehrlich. Mit solchen Aussagen und diesem pseudohochgestochenen Schreibstil machst Du Dich nur lächerlich. Wenn Du so schlau sein willst, dann lern erst mal Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Sportsfreund.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Frauen ODER Intellektuelle? Wenn ich jetzt ne Emanze wär könnte ich das als Affront begreifen... Allein dein Post in diesem Forum mit dem erklärenden Beisatz, der aussagen soll "Ich geb mich eigentlich nicht mit Leuten wie Euch ab, sondern eher mit Intellektuellen oder Frauen." Ich kann da wirklich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, ehrlich. Mit solchen Aussagen und diesem pseudohochgestochenen Schreibstil machst Du Dich nur lächerlich. Wenn Du so schlau sein willst, dann lern erst mal Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Sportsfreund.



BÄÄÄÄÄÄM

zum thema: cool=ich


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Was ist Coolness?


-leute zusammen schlagen
-rauchen
-ganbang
-Hip-hop mukke mit dem handy laut hören


äääääääää

ne stimmt das meinen die möchtet gern Gangster kiddys die meinen sie wohnen in einem Getto!


für mich ist einer Cool wen er lässig rüber kommt!


----------



## Serran (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich definiere "Coolheit" so :

Cool ist wenn jemand sehr beliebt ist , viele Freunde hat und überall gerne gesehen wird.

Wenn zum Beispiel jemand zu einer Party oder zu einem Treffen kommt und alle sagen : YOYOYO Geil das du auch da bist!

Cool ist auch jemand der sich nichts gefallen lässt , sagt was er denkt und auch auf die Leute die ihn nicht mögen scheisst , jemand der es nicht nötig hat Leuten hinterher zu rennen.



Serran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Frauen ODER Intellektuelle? Wenn ich jetzt ne Emanze wär könnte ich das als Affront begreifen... Allein dein Post in diesem Forum mit dem erklärenden Beisatz, der aussagen soll "Ich geb mich eigentlich nicht mit Leuten wie Euch ab, sondern eher mit Intellektuellen oder Frauen." Ich kann da wirklich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, ehrlich. Mit solchen Aussagen und diesem pseudohochgestochenen Schreibstil machst Du Dich nur lächerlich. Wenn Du so schlau sein willst, dann lern erst mal Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Sportsfreund.


BeautifulOblivion trifft Selor kritisch.
Selor stirbt.


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frauen oder Intellektuellen Menschen


oder?
_*oder?*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daweil warst du mir bis jetzt ganz sympatisch...


----------



## Death the Kid (21. März 2011)

In der Jugendsprache hat sich dieser Begriff gewandelt...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. März 2011)

Death schrieb:


> In der Jugendsprache hat sich dieser Begriff gewandelt...



Erm... und für diesen einen Satz beleben wir jetzt einen Thread wieder, der seit zwei Jahren tot ist?  Lass' ihn ruhen, der hat's hinter sich.


----------



## Firun (21. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erm... und für diesen einen Satz beleben wir jetzt einen Thread wieder, der seit zwei Jahren tot ist?  Lass' ihn ruhen, der hat's hinter sich.




Jetzt stelle ich mir gerade die Frage wie langweilig jemanden sein muss um einen 2 Jahre alten Thread aus zu buddeln


----------

